# Mail - problème affichage



## gabriel3 (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
je m'excuse pour la question naïve, mais je rencontre un problème banal avec Mail. Souvent, mes destinataires reçoivent des mails avec des caractères "bizarres" à l'intérieur, à la place des accents, etc....
Quelle est d'après vous la cause? Peut-être il faut dans les préférences insérer que les mails doivent être envoyés en format texte?
Merci 
Gabriel


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Ca ressemble a du unicode tout crache. Tu n'as pas choisi l'encodage automatique pour tes courriers sortants ?


----------



## gabriel3 (4 Avril 2006)

Merci Hmj, probablement oui :rose: 
Mais comment dois-je faire pour enlever cet encodage automatique? Sélectionner toujours "occidental Windows?"


----------



## marctiger (5 Avril 2006)

Occidental ISO-8859-1


----------



## gabriel3 (5 Avril 2006)

Donc, Occidental (ISO Latin 1)?
Je ne comprends pas, pardon...


----------



## marctiger (5 Avril 2006)

Oui c'est cela, ISO Latin 1 = ISO-8859-1.


----------



## HmJ (6 Avril 2006)

Alors, ca remarche ?


----------



## gabriel3 (7 Avril 2006)

Oui, ça a l'air de marcher à présent. 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## marctiger (7 Avril 2006)

Mais de rien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Rencontrant le même problème, j'ai encodé via le menu message/encodage/ISO Latin1. Mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de régler cet encodage par défaut pour tous mes messages sortants.
Une idée ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## marctiger (13 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Rencontrant le même problème, j'ai encodé via le menu message/encodage/ISO Latin1. Mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de régler cet encodage par défaut pour tous mes messages sortants.
> Une idée ?
> Merci d'avance.



Si c'est dans "Mail", "Messages/Encodage du texte/ISO Latin1 est bon, sinon tu as "Automatique"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est dans "Mail", "Messages/Encodage du texte/ISO Latin1 est bon, sinon tu as "Automatique"



Merci pour ta réponse.  C'est bien ce que j'ai fait mais à chaque nouveau message que je crée, je vois que l'encodage est désigné "automatique". Comment faire pour le fixer définitivement sur IsoLatin 1. Pas de fonction dans les préférences. 

PS : la plupart de mes clients sont sous Windows et reçoivent les aberrations de caractères avec la fonction  "automatique".


----------



## gabriel3 (15 Avril 2006)

Moi aussi je suis obligé de changer l'encodage...si quelqu'un sait comment le définit par défaut...et quand j'oublie....c'est le retour des caractère chinois


----------



## batmail (12 Juillet 2006)

Super ce forum...je viens de trouver une reponse a mon probleme !
juste une petite question svp : l'encodage "Occidental (ISO Latin 1)" que l'on doit utiliser pour les envois à des PC, est ce qu'il marche egalement pour les envois vers des non-PC ?

Donc en gros pour que mes correspondants recoivent bien mes messages, je dois choisir à chaque fois l'encodage "Occidental (ISO Latin 1)" ?


(Mais à quoi sert l'encodage automatique alors...?)



Merci pour votre réponse et votre aide !


----------



## Pio (5 Août 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Rencontrant le même problème, j'ai encodé via le menu message/encodage/ISO Latin1. Mais je ne trouve pas le moyen de régler cet encodage par défaut pour tous mes messages sortants.
> Une idée ?
> Merci d'avance.


Bonsoir,
J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me de caract&#232;res chinois... J'ai bien compris qu'il fallait utiliser ISO Latin 1, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponse pour garder cette s&#233;lection en permanence... Merci d'avance pour une solution...


----------



## blaco (6 Août 2007)

Salut et bienvenue  
Avant de poster une question, il est recommandé de faire une recherche sur le forum, car ce sujet à été traité au moins.... 100 fois.
Voici mon dernier post sur le sujet

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=180637


----------

